# Steel Air Tubes



## Wayne63 (Jun 8, 2020)

I posted last summer about a part for my Consoladated Dutchwest FA264CCL I was looking for Steel Air Tubes the part was discontinued along with other parts I refused to give up low and behold on 06/06/2020 I found the part and going to have my woodburner back up and running for the upcoming winter!


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2020)

Original thread





						Steel Air Tubes
					

Hello Everyone!! New member here I'm hoping to fine a part for my consolidated Dutchwest FA264CCL it's the steel Air Tubes part # G200 I can't fine this anywhere if anyone has this part please let me know or if someone knows where I could get one I would greatly appreciate it !! Or if someone...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## Corey (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow - that is quite the pipe organ!  Almost too pretty to burn!


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m so happy to have found one,and only 12 miles from home


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2020)

Sounds like it was meant to be. Good luck on the restoration of the CDW stove. Let us know how it works out and heats next winter.


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 9, 2020)

begreen said:


> Sounds like it was meant to be. Good luck on the restoration of the CDW stove. Let us know how it works out and heats next winter.


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 9, 2020)

I will! Now that I got the steel air tubes a new steel catalyst this stove will be very efficient I will get a good 8 to 9 hr burn time !! Now going to polish her up for the summer!!


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 13, 2020)

Installed today polish her up she will be ready for this winter


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 16, 2020)

All done ready for next winter!!


----------



## Corey (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks nice!  Still sort of amazed by those pipes - the odd-ball lengths make no more sense even when installed.  It's like some guy came running in from the fab shop with a hand full of scrap pipes and made the prototype, then when they went into production someone thought 'they must be that way for a reason' and baked it in to all production models!


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 16, 2020)

I think those steel air tubes were the only ones  left in the whole world cause I searched for a year and found these from Nicko’s chimney supply only 12 miles from my house ! They said those tubes been there since 1990 unreal but so Happy. I don’t know but they definitely work cause I burned with out them this past winter and the stove did not perform wellwith air tubes and new catalyst can’t wait to see how it burns this winter!!


----------



## begreen (Jun 16, 2020)

Corey said:


> Looks nice!  Still sort of amazed by those pipes - the odd-ball lengths make no more sense even when installed.  It's like some guy came running in from the fab shop with a hand full of scrap pipes and made the prototype, then when they went into production someone thought 'they must be that way for a reason' and baked it in to all production models!


I wondered that too. Maybe the designer was an organist on the side? It looks like an attempt to even out the flue gas or airflow in front of the cat?


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 17, 2020)

begreen said:


> I wondered that too. Maybe the designer was an organist on the side? It looks like an attempt to even out the flue gas or airflow in front of the cat?
> I don’t know but all I know it works,I Tried making one for last winter it worked but not like the original it evenly distributed air to the catalyst


----------



## bholler (Jun 17, 2020)

I have worked on lots of those stoves and never seen that part.  Or any indication there was anything missing there.  I wonder why that is.  Either way for their day they were great stoves.  And running properly they aren't bad even today compared to modern ones.  Not as efficient but pretty good.


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 17, 2020)

I don’t know the reason for the different lengths I guess evenly spread air flow to catalyst!! But definitely without it it doesn’t work so it’s made that way for a reason!!


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 17, 2020)

bholler said:


> I have worked on lots of those stoves and never seen that part.  Or any indication there was anything missing there.  I wonder why that is.  Either way for their day they were great stoves.  And running properly they aren't bad even today compared to modern ones.  Not as efficient but pretty good.


Yeah I bought this stove back in 1989 when I built my house it heats my family room and the kitchen and living room upstairs I think it’s very efficient  I get a burn time anywhere between 9 to 10 hrs that’s with the steel air tubes and good catalyst as long as I can get parts for it I’ll keep it!!


----------



## bholler (Jun 17, 2020)

Wayne63 said:


> Yeah I bought this stove back in 1989 when I built my house it heats my family room and the kitchen and living room upstairs I think it’s very efficient  I get a burn time anywhere between 9 to 10 hrs that’s with the steel air tubes and good catalyst as long as I can get parts for it I’ll keep it!!


Long burn times don't nessecarily mean efficient.  But they are still pretty good stoves and as long as you can keep it working I would see no reason to replace it either.  I just wonder if only certain years had those tubes or what the story is there.     Most I work on have a hollow ring with holes in it to accomplish what those tubes do.


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 17, 2020)

bholler said:


> Long burn times don't nessecarily mean efficient.  But they are still pretty good stoves and as long as you can keep it working I would see no reason to replace it either.  I just wonder if only certain years had those tubes or what the story is there.     Most I work on have a hollow ring with holes in it to accomplish what those tubes do.


Oh yeah! Do they have the catalyst ?I know when my catalyst is engaged there is no smoke coming out of my chimney and very little creosote build up!!and it throws the heat


----------



## bholler (Jun 17, 2020)

Wayne63 said:


> Oh yeah! Do they have the catalyst ?I know when my catalyst is engaged there is no smoke coming out of my chimney and very little creosote build up!!and it throws the heat


Yes it is the same stove same cat layout and everything just no tubes.  And as I said in their day they were one of the more efficient stoves.  New stuff is better but not better enough to warrant switching out for a new one when yours is working fine.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2020)

Didn't they use a turbulator on some model of Dutchwest? I may be confusing stoves, but I thought I recall seeing that too. Maybe on the  non-cat?


----------



## bholler (Jun 17, 2020)

begreen said:


> Didn't they use a turbulator on some model of Dutchwest? I may be confusing stoves, but I thought I recall seeing that too. Maybe on the  non-cat?


The stoves like that I typically see have a cast flame impingement sheild that has lots of angled protrusions on it that could be called a turbulator I don't know.  Then above that there is a cast ring that introduces air under the cat in the same way those tubes do.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2020)

bholler said:


> The stoves like that I typically see have a cast flame impingement sheild that has lots of angled protrusions on it that could be called a turbulator I don't know.  Then above that there is a cast ring that introduces air under the cat in the same way those tubes do.


Yes, that sounds like the part. Years ago we had a Dovre customer that had a burned out turbulator. The OP checked with  Woodlands and they suggested modifying a CDW turbulator. He did and got the stove back in business.





						Dovre 300H woodburning stove
					

Hi there. I am new to this forum and apologize if I am in the wrong place. If I am, please let me know where to post.  Basically, my brother game me his Dovre 300H wood burning stove and it's in great shape but needs some TLC. So far I've painted it, brazed a couple broken parts and will be...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## bholler (Jun 17, 2020)

begreen said:


> Yes, that sounds like the part. Years ago we had a Dovre customer that had a burned out turbulator. The OP checked with  Woodlands and they suggested modifying a CDW turbulator. He did and got the stove back in business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the last dovre we work on was taken out of service last year.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Jun 18, 2020)

Wayne63  I have read through all the comments and hope I am not missing something but what do those stainless steel pipes go on the other end we can't see? Do they slide into holes on an air intake of some kind?  It would be educational to try to figure out how these pipes work as I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## bholler (Jun 18, 2020)

Blazzinghot said:


> Wayne63  I have read through all the comments and hope I am not missing something but what do those stainless steel pipes go on the other end we can't see? Do they slide into holes on an air intake of some kind?  It would be educational to try to figure out how these pipes work as I have never seen anything like it.


I assume they work the same as the ring I know from these stoves and introduce heated air under the cat.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2020)

bholler said:


> I think the last dovre we work on was taken out of service last year.


Yes, they are getting rarer. I believe the Quad Isle Royale is a Dovre stove. That may be the last here.


----------



## bholler (Jun 18, 2020)

begreen said:


> Yes, they are getting rarer. I believe the Quad Isle Royale is a Dovre stove. That may be the last here.


Well yeah I forgot about that, we work on several of them


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 18, 2020)

bholler said:


> Yes it is the same stove same cat layout and everything just no tubes.  And as I said in their day they were one of the more efficient stoves.  New stuff is better but not better enough to warrant switching out for a new one when yours is working fine.


Right!!


----------



## Blazzinghot (Jun 18, 2020)

bholler, I am not as familiar with these stoves as you are. This stove looks about the same size as the Federal Airtight that I have. I am not sure what you mean "by the ring." It looks like a small stove and I was wondering how the air is heated before it goes through those pipes?  I was hoping that the owner would give some more info on how it hooks up. I know that the Blaze King I worked on had a secondary burner under the catalytic combustor so understand the principle.


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 19, 2020)

Blazzinghot said:


> bholler, I am not as familiar with these stoves as you are. This stove looks about the same size as the Federal Airtight that I have. I am not sure what you mean "by the ring." It looks like a small stove and I was wondering how the air is heated before it goes through those pipes?  I was hoping that the owner would give some more info on how it hooks up. I know that the Blaze King I worked on had a secondary burner under the catalytic combustor so understand the principle.


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 19, 2020)

The Steel Air Tubes install above the baffle you have to remove the baffle install the Air tubes the bolts that secure the baffle also secures the tubes. There are two dials on the left side of stove where I load the stove with wood once stove reaches 500 degrees open small dial that feeds Air to the air tubes. Hope this helps!!


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2020)

The "ring" is called an air distributer. It looks like a donut on a stick or a lollipop with a hole in the middle. It distributes air evenly around the circumference. I suspect that this is what replaced the organ pipe tube assembly and wondered if the pipes could be updated with this still available part. 







__





						Replacement stove parts | Woodman's Parts Plus | Stove Gas Wood Stove Parts
					

Woodman's Parts Plus offers over 20,000 in stock parts for your wood, coal, gas, oil or pellet unit, as well as barbecues and outdoor power equipment. Over 400 old and current manufacturers, with unique parts and patterns.




					www.woodmanspartsplus.com


----------



## bholler (Jun 19, 2020)

begreen said:


> The "ring" is called an air distributer. It looks like a donut on a stick or a lollipop with a hole in the middle. It distributes air evenly around the circumference. I suspect that this is what replaced the organ pipe tube assembly and wondered if the pipes could be updated with this still available part.
> 
> View attachment 261082
> 
> ...


Yeah that's it.


----------



## Wayne63 (Jun 19, 2020)

Would that work on my Dutchwest FA264CCL?


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't know. Maybe call up Woodman's and ask if they know if it can be adapted or not.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Jun 19, 2020)

From looking at the pictures it appears that the air goes directly to the pipes from the top of the stove. Seems like to short of distance for the air to be preheated. But I really don't know much about these wood stoves. Thanks for the pictures that is a neat looking stove. And that picture of the ring helps me to get a better understanding of how this works.


----------

